# pricey 7 bar Spaceliner



## jd56 (Mar 25, 2012)

If I could only get that much for my Murray Astroflite. Looks just as good..
Wow $500, too pricey for my blood
Nice looking specimen though

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1965-Sears-...100?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35bab28bf4


----------



## npence (Mar 25, 2012)

If that bike sells for $500 it would be a pretty good deal. The seven tank was made out of plastic so they never made it threw the test of time. I have only seen a couple complete bikes.


----------



## partsguy (Mar 25, 2012)

npence said:


> If that bike sells for $500 it would be a pretty good deal. The seven tank was made out of plastic so they never made it threw the test of time. I have only seen a couple complete bikes.




I've never seen one!

Now, the earlier models with metal tanks are a bit more common.


----------



## Boris (Mar 25, 2012)

I wouldn't think that $500. is too off the mark for a bike that nice. But I guess that only the bidding will tell. I think the space bikes will soon be commanding some higher prices. But I must always qualify my opinions as those of a non-expert.


----------



## vincev (Mar 26, 2012)

i hope they get a very high price for it.I have a few 7 tanks in mint shape and I think its their time for many collectors. I actually think the girls version looks better.


----------



## jd56 (Mar 26, 2012)

*lets see em*



vincev said:


> i hope they get a very high price for it.I have a few 7 tanks in mint shape and I think its their time for many collectors. I actually think the girls version looks better.




Vince lets see pictures of your spaceliners....please


----------



## vincev (Mar 26, 2012)

heres two of them JD.I know this is the type of bike you like. I especially like the boys bike because it is not the chrome model.The chrome ones seem to be the ones you see the most of.


----------



## jd56 (Mar 26, 2012)

Vince, I guess you answered my next question which would have been...were these originally a painted version.
Yours are amazing and i agree that the complete painted versions are harder to find. The frames aren't rare but the completed or restored ones you just don't see that much.
Those 7 bars are a real head turner for sure.

I started a thread requesting all Caber Slaceliner style owners to post their pictures. I hope you can do that there.
Reduntancy is not the plan but, just so when one searches "spaceliners" this one thread would be a great reference for those needing a picture idea of what should or could be what a liner bike looks like. Before and after would also be helpful.

Thanks for sharing and posting. man I could oggle at these sweet classics forever.


----------



## Boris (Mar 26, 2012)

A couple of gems Vince!


----------



## robertc (Mar 26, 2012)

John (jd56),

What ya think the going price would be on this girl's Spaceliner? It on a local craigslist. 

Robert


----------



## Boris (Mar 27, 2012)

Around here, if someone advertised this bike for $150. it would be on CL for months. I'd say top dollar that person could get would be $100. Ripped seat, no tank, dents in fenders, who knows what else?


----------

